# Flounder Report 10/3/09



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

My brother Bill, Nephew Jeff and I went Saturday night.



This was the 1st time I threw the keys to my truck to Jeff. He's 18 now and a senior at Tate HS.



He did VERY well backing to unload and load the boat on a VERY narrow ramp. I told Bill it was time to pass the torch for what we've been doing for all those years.



I can't say the same for 2 old Yahoo's that thought it was fine to block the ramp and unload their boat into the truck at midnight when they could clearly see what was going on and they were in the WAY!





Anyway... Total count was



6 Flounder

6 mullet

2 Sheephead

18 Bluecrabs





We had to really start looking hard in the grass. A bunch of the Flounder were stuck there and buried down. I've never seen them that buried in grass before.



Another learning curve. 



Supposed to get pix's from brother today, but he said Jeff took some half ass pix's.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Job Bobby! BTW I am coming up on the next oil change on the motor, hopefully I can remember everything you showed me! :doh


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice report :clap

did any of the fish have any size to em?


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Cool post! Love the passing of the torch! :clap I Graguaded from Tate in 71-72! Sharp gig's and Cold BEER to all! :usaflag_


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great report and good to see the torch has been passed! I gotta keep the "buried in the grass" tip because sometimes, I just keep on cruising. Bet I've missed some that laughed at me too!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

In one spot we were in, we stuck one in the grass and 45sec later we stuck another in the grass.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I have seen them buried in the grass on a couple of occasions also. Most of the places where I seen them they didn't have a choice though because there was grass for damn miles. They looked as though they had just given up in their search for dirt. They just had their heads stuck down in the grass with their tales sticking up waving in the current. Beat all I have ever seen. I think we gigged 8-10 that night that were like that.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This was not the case Saturday night. Plenty of sandy bottom around, but the grass itself was dead looking and short in height.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *X-Shark (10/6/2009)*This was not the case Saturday night. Plenty of sandy bottom around, but the grass itself was dead looking and short in height.


I wonder sometimes if the majority of the bait that they are after ends up all in the grass and they just decide to sacrifice their camoflauge to follow it. Just a thought?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

As promised.....The crappy pix's.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_It look's like a good ol down home feed to me!! :clap :usaflag_


----------

